# New Porsche 911 Turbo



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Just been looking at the spec and piccies of the new 997 Turbo. Looks like a fantastic car, but interestingly the tiptronic is quicker than the manual. Given that they have yet to adopt the twin clutch transmission, I find it very surprising the a torque sapping auto can achieve such times. I test drove a Porsche tip a few years back and was very disappointed with it - slow throttle response and generally not a patch on the Audi TT twin clutch gearbox.

Any thoughts?


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

. . . my thoughts exactly (all if them)! Thought Porsche were introducing the PDK (DSG) as an option on this which could account for the faster times?

Dean


----------



## bilen (Mar 3, 2004)

Hmm fibbing me would think...

Can't see how they've managed to improve on the sluggish system they had before.

If anyone needs double clutch system, Porsche does...

Tiptronic in my opinion does not go with the Porsche image (unless dare I say it, you're a house wife or London commuter... :roll: )

Very slow esp in comparisson to DSG.

They need to drop the silly switches on the steering wheel too(too easy to hit by mistake), get some paddles!

But as a manual proposition... serious car.

Dean hows the new machine going, looks fab 8) ?

Carl


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

have they not cheated a little by quoting acceleration between 2 speeds? As the tip has one gear less than the manual it then saves a change and looks better
at least I think that this is zhat I read somewhere else?


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

There's been a lot of debate about this on Rennteam and the general consensus seems to be that the numbers are real and that they have done something to the tiptronic to seriously improve the times. Don't believe it myself.

If they do release the PDK tranmission, surely it will be faster still, making the difference between the manual and PDK a no brainer - why would anyone go for the manual?

If I could afford / justify the Turbo, I honestly don't know which transmission I would go for. If you get the manual, you've got the slowest car and how is it going to work come resale time? If you go for the tip, that gearbox is going to be obsolete when the PDK comes out (if it ever does.)

Dean - I've seen quite a few Caymen S around now and have to say that I love the look. Haven't driven one yet - partly cos I'm afraid it will feel too close to my 911 for comfort... :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Not a bad looking bit of kit!


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

raven said:


> I've seen quite a few Caymen S around now and have to say that I love the look. Haven't driven one yet - partly cos I'm afraid it will feel too close to my 911 for comfort... :?


You'd better not drive one then - it's very good 

People moan about it being an "expensive Boxster", but equally I think you could call it a "cheap 911". All IMHO of course.

No matter what anyone says about the price or the looks, I think it is a fantastic car, and I can pretty much say it will be my next purchase, whether it be a new one or wait a year or so for the used market to develop.

EDIT: oops, that was a bit off-topic, forgot it was a 997 Turbo thread :roll:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

raven said:


> Just been looking at the spec and piccies of the new 997 Turbo. Looks like a fantastic car, but interestingly the tiptronic is quicker than the manual. Given that they have yet to adopt the twin clutch transmission, I find it very surprising the a torque sapping auto can achieve such times. I test drove a Porsche tip a few years back and was very disappointed with it - slow throttle response and generally not a patch on the Audi TT twin clutch gearbox.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Ah the old "Tiptronic isn't worthy of a Porsche badge" debate :wink:

IMO the tiptronic box is the most misunderstood Porker option and those who decry its merits haven't taken the time to explore its abilities. All too easy to say it's another "slush box" that saps power and torque.

You'll need more than a 20 minute test drive to discover its merits, it's a clever box of tricks - 5 or 6 programmes that come into play according to your driving style, sensors that won't let it change gear mid-corner and unsettle the car - no doubt there's a few more!
Great around town no faffing around with clutches and gear sticks; just leave it in auto mode and let it look after itself.
Get it on the open road, select manual and play with the buttons. I'd bet that I can drop a couple of gears as quickly as the manual box.

There will be those who like to quote 0-60 figures; I'll leave that to the hairy chested boys who like to see who can pee furthest, highest etc :wink: 
Put a manual and tiptronic side by side for a 0-60 sprint and I wouldn't mind betting there would be little in it, unless of course the manual driver has a very good technique for standing starts and is not too worried about cooking his clutch!
On a A to B drive on twisty roads there would be nothing between the two.

Unless of course, you subscribe to the notion that such devices are primarily intended for, well... those of a less masculine disposition? 
In which case, as a girl, that's fine; I've made the right choice :wink: :lol:

Jackie x


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


>


What wheels!!! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I preferred the look of the black rims on the yellow car photoed in snow in this months Car - and the rear end is a tad fussy but that is just being picky. I want to drive one.

PS Cue crass comment from Jampott... :wink:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

i think the turbo comes in at about 90K ?

i like the wheels and the thicker ass on it 

guess i can keep dreaming...


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> i think the turbo comes in at about 90K ?
> 
> i like the wheels and the thicker ass on it
> 
> guess i can keep dreaming...


I heard it was Â£98k - and with the usual obligatory Â£7k of options, it pushes the price scarily north of Â£100k.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Carlos said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Beautiful, even with the diamonte fog lights :wink: 
Prefer the the Turbo wheels from the last run of the 996 though.


----------



## TTurbo (Jul 5, 2002)

It's Â£97, 840 + bits and they want Â£10,000 by the 28th of this month to get an early car.

Does anyone know when UK deliveries start?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I enquired at the Porsche dealers at the end of the M4 about 6 months ago (just out of curiosity) & they told me the early order book had been full for over 12 months, so if you were to pay Â£10K dipper today, you'd probably get a car mid-late 2007. They also expect a premium of well over Â£10K on the early cars for the speculators.

The car looks stunning though, a real thing of beauty. I believe the 1st deliveries are due around July.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> raven said:
> 
> 
> > Just been looking at the spec and piccies of the new 997 Turbo. Looks like a fantastic car, but interestingly the tiptronic is quicker than the manual. Given that they have yet to adopt the twin clutch transmission, I find it very surprising the a torque sapping auto can achieve such times. I test drove a Porsche tip a few years back and was very disappointed with it - slow throttle response and generally not a patch on the Audi TT twin clutch gearbox.
> ...


Jackie - I take back my comments about the tip. Just had one for the weekend and there is not the difference between it and the DSG that the press would have you believe....


----------



## jedi_quaTTro (Sep 29, 2003)

Dr_Parmar said:


> i think the turbo comes in at about 90K ?
> 
> i like the wheels and the thicker ass on it
> 
> guess i can keep dreaming...


stick with the 997S Dr unless you want to trade up to a GT3


----------

